# Our thoughts control us



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is a quote that I have always focused on.

Watch your thoughts because they become words .
Watch your words because they become your actions .
Watch your actions because they become habits.
Watch your habits because they become character .
Watch your character because it becomes your destiny.

WE ARE WHAT WE THINK!!!
WE ARE WHAT WE LISTEN TO!!!
WE ARE WHAT WE EAT!!!
______________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

I read this somewhere:

Make your words sweet today because 
tomorrow you may have to eat them.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very true Melvinrod. Very true!!!

My grandmother used to tell me the following.

"You are what you eat, you are what you think, you are what you say and your actions lead the way."


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing in this world is worse than eating crow. I tell you, it has taken 40 years to learn just to shut up and listen. Me of course always having to learn the hard way. Hey, I am human and have only been saved my the mercy of God. Thank goodness...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

woodlandsboy said:


> Nothing in this world is worse than eating crow. I tell you, it has taken 40 years to learn just to shut up and listen. Me of course always having to learn the hard way. Hey, I am human and have only been saved my the mercy of God. Thank goodness...


You are so right! I am still finding ways to open my mouth and insert my foot over and over again. Heck, I just did it last night on 2coolfishing. But, I have learned that you can't win anyone over with a debate, even if you show facts that they are wrong b/c we are proud people. I must always remember to carry the compassion of Christ ahead of me before I actually arrive so they might be able to see Christ and not knuckle-headed me.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Wish I would of read this before I posted yesterday. Open mouth insert foot is how I feel this morning. I meant nothing against honest people doing honest things. The next thing I know I have been called every name in the book. Wow think I will just read what others say from this point forward. Have a blessed day everyone..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr. Simmons, I respect what you are saying. I have been in your shoes. You have a right to feel this way in good reason. Now, just remember, risk will drive the amount of return and/or if it is even worth pursuing. Money management itself is a full time job and unless you are an excellent money manager you would be destined for failure. When this failure happens you will lose everything you own and then some. But, with the fire you have in your gut you can learn. But, say good bye to you wife, your kids, your personal life. These things come with a steep cost. If you can afford this loss it is one thing. But with 4 children with all due respect, it is not going to happen. The reality is the risk out way the return. You only get one shot at this life and it is a mighty short one. Unless you stumble into an inherited family business at this stage in life your chances of living this dream are only a vision. My honest opinion would be to make something useful out of the way you feel. Whatever it is, you will derive some satisfaction out of it. You are searching with you conscious and you will find it in due time. Good luck with your search, it is people like this that make this world turn my friend. Do not beat yourself up. Your human.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a very large mouth, not from me opening it to speak, but when I have to take one foot out to insert the other. LOL I know exactually where you are coming from M. Simmons and I respect you for speaking what was on your heart. I see it from both sides and I fully understand that there are some injust practices and people out there and it often seems they are the ones "getting ahead." 

However, the older I get the more I must trust that God will deal with these situations and issues on His time, not mine. They might be dealth with this year or our life times or after we pass into eternity. However, He will deal with every sin and injustic. I have actually seen Him do that with a old girlfriends family when I was a teenager. They were from the wealth side of the tracks and flaunted it. They felt "entitled to it." Her mom told her not to marry me b/c "I wouldn't make enough money."

Well, funny thing is I make awesome money, am educated and am married not to her but to the one that God choose for me, and I am very very thankful. Another funny thing is that years later her family lost almost everything b/c the well ran dry and they then had to live in a "trailer" instead of their country club home. When I saw that, I fully understood that God will humble the proud and life up the thankful.

I give Him all the glory for EVERYTHING that HE has given me, including each breath. HE is the sustainer of my life and HE will supply all my NEEDS according to HIS plan. Furthermore, He will grant me some of my wants as He sees fit to do so and even if He only gives me my next breath, I fully understand that it comes from Him.

With all this said, I pray that you find peace and comfort with the "fairness" of this world. "FAIRNESS" in this world or the lack there of was and is the biggest lesson I have and am learning each and every day.

I shot you a PM and if you have any questions, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's hear it for un-answered prayers!!!!!!!! Thank you Jesus for taking care of me..... Anyone want to question what atcfisherman just posted? God has a plan. You might not like it, that's between you and him. But just as wine takes to mature we need to give God the glory for whatever he sees fit to provide us with. You will be a stronger person for doing it. In due time, in due time, to God be the glory and I shall patiently wait not expecting a thing. Life is good... Life is truly good.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Woodlansboy,

If you said that to me 20 years ago I would have laughed at you. But, 20 years later and God finally getting HIS WAY, I am soooooooooooooooo much better for it. I am sooo thankful that HE lead me to the right woman for me. She is godly and love the Lord with all her heart. 

I couldn't ask for better in-laws either. They are so supportive and very active christians. Heck, my mother-in-law who is 61 found out this past July that she has stage 4 uterine cancer. They did a major surgery in July and removed about 1/2, but she has been doing chemo every 3 weeks since then. We have been getting good results, but the doctor said that the 5 year survival rate is 5-15%. What is cool is my wife, who is a surgical nurse, actually got to pick the doctor and entire team, which turns out they all were christians. The doctor came in and said before the surgery that she wanted to pray with all of us and said that God is the only one who can heal. That was totally awesome!!! Now my in-laws even in the mist of this crisis still prays for others and tries to help others. 

But, no matter what, GOD IS IN TOTAL CONTROL!!! And, as the scriptures state, his ways are soooooooo much higher than ours that we can't even comprehend them. Heck, he created everything in the universe so he has no problem keeping His creation in control.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That is such a heartwarming testimony. He will take good care of her either way. It is an awesome feeling knowing she is at peace with what God's plans are. God will be there any way around it. I will add her to my prayer list as well. She is very blessed to have a son-in-law such as you. I will tell you, one thing in my life I am very thankful for is a Christian wife. She is an excellent mother to our children and has been such a blessing to me. I pray for her every day for protection. There is nothing is thin world that can explain being humbled by God and given a second chance. Good stuff. A good book I am reading among others is "The power of a praying husband". Excellent and I highly recommend if you have not read it.


----------

